# Oil Service and Inspection 1?



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Please forgive me, I can't find anything definate in the manual. First oil service is 15000 miles or one year...correct? When is Inspection 1 due. I don't put on many miles and have to go with time intervals instead. Thanks.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's the breakdown:
15K- oilservice I
30K- Inspection I
45K- Oilservice II
60K- Inspection II

now if i recall correctly, if you put on low mileage, you get a once yearly oilservice. I'm not sure if they keep inspections at the SI interval or not.


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

I think the OBC service interval is determined by how much fuel has been consumed. So you could hit it before or after the interval you have quoted above.
My first oil service is at 14,xxx.

BMW gives interim oil change after 1 year for low mileage car but I don't think they give interim Inspection though.
So for low mileage car you likely will missed the free Inspection 1 after 3 years when the full maintenance plan expires. It seems like a joke if all you get is 2 oil changes out of the full maintenance plan.........so go drive your car more:bigpimp:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

First *"Oil Service"* at ~15,000 miles or *2 years*.

If you do not put on all the mileage, you are eligible for a *"Low-Mileage Annual Oil Service"* after *1 year*. In this case, after the one year service is performed, your service indicator is not reset. If it goes off within the following year, you get the full service performed. If it still doesn't go off by then, you're eligible for the full service at the *2 year* mark.

Then it all starts over. That means the Inspection 1 is done at 30,000 miles, or *2 years from the last "Oil Service"* (not to be confused with the low-mileage service), which means it could be as long as *4 years* from the original in-service date.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Right, the actual interval is dependant on how much fuel is consumed.
I had Inspection I done at 23,500 miles, and oilservice I done at 11,500 miles. ( driving in NYC and having a heavy foot tend to shorten service intervals)
baseline is about 15,525 (thats what my SI said when i picked it up from the dealer after inspection I) and it drops from there


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually the low mileage annual service is an OIL CHANGE.

Here is the text of the Service Bulletin that went out about it:

"Annual Oil Change SI

BMW issued SI 00 04 01 today (10/25/01) to clarify the oil change situation for low annual mileage owners.

“A limited number of BMW owners accumulate very low mileage on their BMWs annually, in some situations insufficient for the Service Interval Indicator System to call for an Oil Service or Inspection. However, all BMWs should have an engine oil change at a minimum of once a year, regardless of whether synthetic or petroleum-based oil is used.”

As a part of the BMW Maintenance Program your dealer should perform the annual oil service and update/stamp the Service and Warranty Information Statement but SHOULD NOT RE-SET THE SERVICE INDICATOR SYSTEM.

If your driving pattern remains constant (i.e., low mileage) the Service Interval Indicator System will under most circumstances ( i.e., excluding really low annual mileages) call for an Oil Service within the next 12 months at which time your BMW Center’s service department should perform the oil service (including oil filter replacement), update/stamp the Service and Warranty Information Statement and RE-SET THE SERVICE INDICATOR SYSTEM.

If the annual oil service occurs within 60 days of the time when the Service Indicator System would call for an Oil Service or Inspection, then the upcoming service should be performed and the Service Indicator System reset. 

In situations where you request a more frequent oil service (at your own expense) than as called for by the Service Interval Indicator System, the same logic applies – your dealer should not reset the Service Indicator System until the maintenance is performed that is called for by the System. This is especially critical for vehicles still covered by the BMW Maintenance Program.

Please see your BMW Center’s service department for more details or questions. My only purpose here is to acquaint you with the basics."

An OIL SERVICE, done in accorance to the SI includes more than just changing the oil and reseting the SI.

The reference for Oil and Inspection services is your Warranty and Service Manual, not the car manual. It has lists of what is done for each service.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Karl Bimmer just had his first Oil Service (15,500 miles) on 25 June 2003. I've had him since 9 December 2002 (a date I'll never forget, nor the drive from Crevier , up the 57 Freeway. Yes, I've put * 16,100 * miles on in less than seven months! :yikes:

Hmmm - guess I'm not a good candidate for leasing???  Hey, Jon and Franco - I think I need another Bimmer so I don't put so many miles on this one! :bling:

When I picked him from from the dealer, the computer said, 'Inspection 1 - 15500 miles' (right now, it says 15,100 miles).

I'm planning to change the oil at 21,500 miles, probably at 5,000-7500 mile intervals.


----------

